# Weltweit das erste DSL 488000.



## Brzeczek (29. Januar 2009)

Hi@all

Bilder sagen mehr als Tausend Worte 


mfg


Ich


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Weltweit das erste DSL 488000 !!!!*

Fehler bei der Berechnung !?

ist das von dir?


----------



## Brzeczek (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Weltweit das erste DSL 488000 !!!!*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Fehler bei der Berechnung !?
> 
> ist das von dir?





Vom wem den sonst ? 


meine Fresse ich brauche jetzt 2 2TB Platten von WD, ich kann jetzt so schnell und so viele Pornos Runter laden, unglaublich was sich hier gerade abspielt


----------



## xTc (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Weltweit das erste DSL 488000 !!!!*

Was ist den da falsch gelaufen? 


Gruß


----------



## SpaM_BoT (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Weltweit das erste DSL 488000 !!!!*

Wieder einer der üblichen Fehler vom Speedtest auf wieistmeineip.de


----------



## Brzeczek (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Weltweit das erste DSL 488000 !!!!*



xTc schrieb:


> Was ist den da falsch gelaufen?
> 
> 
> Gruß




Nix, 1und1 hat bei mir DSL 488000 freigeschaltet  !



@SpaM_BoT


  eventuell neidisch auf mein High End DSL Speed mit Quanten Antrieb ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Weltweit das erste DSL 488000 !!!!*

haste Glasfaser direkt vom Server an den Rechner, oder was läuft da  ?


----------



## Malkav85 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Weltweit das erste DSL 488000 !!!!*

ca. 61 MB/s...das hät ich gern


----------



## Brzeczek (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Weltweit das erste DSL 488000 !!!!*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> haste Glasfaser direkt vom Server an den Rechner, oder was läuft da  ?





Kann man so sagen ich bin ein Glasfaser Dieb und habe mich zwischen geschaltet an einer Standleitung  


@MalkavianChild85

Das glaub ich dir


----------



## CaptainCHAOS (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Weltweit das erste DSL 488000 !!!!*

lol echt jetzt?!?!
O.o is voll unglaublich!!
Soooo viel Speeed


----------



## Uziflator (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Weltweit das erste DSL 488000 !!!!*

Will auch!

Sicher ein auslese Fehler!


----------



## Brzeczek (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Weltweit das erste DSL 488000 !!!!*

@CaptainCHAOS

ja wahrhaft unglaublich 

@Uziflator

wer weis vielleicht ein auslese Fehler, vielleicht auch nicht


----------



## Genim2008 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Weltweit das erste DSL 488000 !!!!*

nein das ist kein auslesefehler !





aber du hast das gefaked   klickt mal wenn alles berechnert wurde auf die zurück taste dann kriegt ihr auch so ei wert  

schaut menen anhang eigentlich (wegen laptop dsl 6000) an meinem pc hatte ich schon mal 700.000 ^^


----------



## el barto (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Weltweit das erste DSL 488000 !!!!*

Unglaublich aber wahr?  naja ich wills ja nicht glauben... 

wo wohnst du denn? im cern? 

mfg el barto

edit:



Genim2008 schrieb:


> nein das ist kein auslesefehler !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



des rätsels lösung!!


----------



## INU.ID (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Weltweit das erste DSL 488000 !!!!*

Mein Screen Ist zwar schon 2 Jahre alt, und auch nicht annähernd 488000... ^^
Aber immerhin:


----------



## Genim2008 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Weltweit das erste DSL 488000 !!!!*

so ich habe jetzt auch nochmal mit meinem pc getestet

@Brzeck wo lebst du? im mittelalter? hier das ist dsl ^^


----------



## Brzeczek (29. Januar 2009)

lol  1300 vor Christus


----------



## rebel4life (30. Januar 2009)

Bist du toll mit dem Fehler von wieistmeineip.de, der Test von denen ist absolut nutzlos da er einfach oft falsche Werte anzeigt. Da ist ein Torrent von freier Software bzw. der Download einer Datei von einem Uni Server in der Nähe zuverlässiger als dieser Testanbieter.

Solche Übertragungsraten kann man auf mehrere Arten erreichen, zum einen durch einen Proxy oder durch den Cache des Browsers, bei dir wohl eher letzteres.


----------



## Zoon (31. Januar 2009)

Da musste deinen Rechner aber schön OC geben damit der mit dem Download überhaupt hinterherkommt


----------



## Genim2008 (31. Januar 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Bist du toll mit dem Fehler von wieistmeineip.de, der Test von denen ist absolut nutzlos da er einfach oft falsche Werte anzeigt. Da ist ein Torrent von freier Software bzw. der Download einer Datei von einem Uni Server in der Nähe zuverlässiger als dieser Testanbieter.
> 
> Solche Übertragungsraten kann man auf mehrere Arten erreichen, zum einen durch einen Proxy oder durch den Cache des Browsers, bei dir wohl eher letzteres.




-.- hättest du den Fred gelesen wäre dir klar, dass ich das nicht ernst gemeint habe ich habe nähmlich durch zufall mal den "bug" entdeckt. Ich wollte nur den zeigen das der gefaked ist


----------



## rebel4life (31. Januar 2009)

Wieso? Per Gigabit LAN bekommst du locker 120MB/s hin, selbst wenn man den Cache in eine Ram Disk legen würde hätte man noch Spielraum nach oben - 3 bis 4 Gigabyte/s könnte man da dann locker erreichen, dann stellt sich nur noch die Frage ob der Browser das verarbeiten kann.


----------



## Genim2008 (31. Januar 2009)

Das ist ja alles schön und gut aber ging es hier gar net darum wie man das schnellste inet der Welt bekommt


----------



## Brzeczek (31. Januar 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Bist du toll mit dem Fehler von wieistmeineip.de, der Test von denen ist absolut nutzlos da er einfach oft falsche Werte anzeigt. Da ist ein Torrent von freier Software bzw. der Download einer Datei von einem Uni Server in der Nähe zuverlässiger als dieser Testanbieter.
> 
> Solche Übertragungsraten kann man auf mehrere Arten erreichen, zum einen durch einen Proxy oder durch den Cache des Browsers, bei dir wohl eher letzteres.





omg bist du ein Schnell Denker  ich glaube du bisst echt der Schnellste hier denn es aufgefallen ist das es ein Fehler von wasistmeineip.de ist


----------



## NCphalon (31. Januar 2009)

xD

in schweden oder so hat ma en mitarbeiter einer netzwerkfirma seiner mutter oder großmutter ne 40Gigabit leitung gelegt^^ möcht aber net wissen wieviele SSDs ma dazu in Raid0 schalten muss um die daten da in echtzeit abzuspeichern^^


----------



## rebel4life (31. Januar 2009)

@Brzeczek:

Das wurde aber weiter oben im Thread schon erklärt, aber wenn man sich nur den einen Post rauspickt, naja.

@NCphalon:
Mich würde die Schnittstelle im PC wohl eher interessieren, denn das ist ja ordentlich Holz...


----------



## NCphalon (31. Januar 2009)

hmhm ich denk ma das wird so ne Servernetzwerkkarte gewesen sein, die gibts bestimmt mit über 40Gbit un PCIe 32x anbindung^^


----------



## Invisible (1. Februar 2009)

erinnerung: es war 2007

Der schnellste Internetanschluss der Welt - netzwelt.de


----------



## Brzeczek (1. Februar 2009)

Invisible schrieb:


> erinnerung: es war 2007
> 
> Der schnellste Internetanschluss der Welt - netzwelt.de




Da schmilzt der PC


----------



## Overlocked (2. Februar 2009)

40 Gibit Da könnte ja man ganz youtube in ein paar Sekunden downloaden

Aber was willst du mit 40Gibit. Da kannst du ja deine ganze Nachbarschaft mit dran hängen und du hättest immer noch mehr als 30Gibit...


----------



## Brzeczek (2. Februar 2009)

Das sind bestimmt nur bis 40GB, in der Praxis wird es sich zeigen das es eine gute 16000 Leitung ist.


----------



## D.I.Y (3. Februar 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Das sind bestimmt nur bis 40GB, in der Praxis wird es sich zeigen das es eine gute 16000 Leitung ist.



LOL  xD wie geil!


----------



## Brzeczek (3. Februar 2009)

D.I.Y schrieb:


> LOL  xD wie geil!





Da gibt es nix zu lachen, das werden wir schon noch sehen.


----------



## blackwusel (3. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schon etwas älter..

hab 66mbit geschafft


----------



## Brzeczek (4. Februar 2009)

Löwenzahn Rockt das Haus


----------



## Schrotti (4. Februar 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Das sind bestimmt nur bis 40GB, in der Praxis wird es sich zeigen das es eine gute 16000 Leitung ist.



Ohh Gott.

Du kennst schon den Unterschied Gbit / Gbyte oder?


----------



## Brzeczek (4. Februar 2009)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Ohh Gott.
> 
> Du kennst schon den Unterschied Gbit / Gbyte oder?




Ja denn kenne ich ! Aber was macht das jetzt für ein unterschied ? Ich benutzte Trotzdem die selbe Abkürzung, obwohl das eine eine Dezimale Einheit ist und das andere eine Binere.....


----------



## msix38 (4. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube, dieser Thread sollte in die [Rumpelkammer] verschoben werden 
Da geht jeglicher Sinn des Threads flöten.


----------



## Tom3004 (4. Februar 2009)

Wie viel Geschwindigkeit ist eigentlich möglich bei DSL ? 
Und bei wlechem Anbieter gibt es das schnellste ?


----------



## Fighter3 (4. Februar 2009)

bei mir gibt es sogar 650.000 Kbit/s


----------



## MikeLucien (4. Februar 2009)

wohn auch in Schweden, hab leider nur 0,5er Leitung

was ich weiß ist diese Leitung nur zu testzwecken auf gebaut, doch ich weiß wo man sone Leitung: Dreamhack   [x] -> bei 20k Computern ist das wohl nötig und sie haben sie auch -> klick


----------



## Snade (4. Februar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Wie viel Geschwindigkeit ist eigentlich möglich bei DSL ?
> Und bei wlechem Anbieter gibt es das schnellste ?


ich glaub in deutschland ist das köln da gibs glasfaser 100mbit^^
aber nen kumpel von mir der hat nen kumpel der is an der uni 8mega*byte
pro sekunde! *20GB in 4h^^


----------



## andyffm1 (4. Februar 2009)

ach was der hat einfach bei dem speed test  einmal auf zurück gemacht, dann wird der download in 1 sec berechnet-haha 
schon entlarft





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brzeczek (5. Februar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Wie viel Geschwindigkeit ist eigentlich möglich bei DSL ?
> Und bei wlechem Anbieter gibt es das schnellste ?




Kommt drauf an wo du Wohnst. Alle Anbieter können nur biss 16000 oder 6000 zu Verfügung stellen. 


Ich z.b habe eine 16000 Leitung, aber ich habe nicht immer durchgehend 16000 zu Verfügung, deswegen bei der Werbung immer das biss davor....


----------



## NCphalon (5. Februar 2009)

glaub so das maximum sin 100Mbps, aber da hängen nur größere firmen drann un die müssen sich das intern aufteiln...


----------



## aurionkratos (5. Februar 2009)

Afaik kann eine Standleitung auch >100Mbit/s leisten.


----------



## FadeOfReality (5. Februar 2009)

bei mir hats tatsächlich mal einen leitungsfehler gegeben  DSL6000 plötzlich symmetrisch für 48 stunden! des war geil.. da war ich grad viel am uploaden auf meinen webspace.. des hat gas gegeben


----------



## exa (5. Februar 2009)

Was soll denn eigentlich dieses ganze unlustige spammen hier außerhalb der RuKa???


----------



## Tom3004 (7. Februar 2009)

Wie viel MB ist das höchste was man kann..
kann mir einer mal die unterschiede der einheiten erklären ?


----------



## schub97 (7. Februar 2009)

sehr schnell!

das passt doch eigentlich besser in technologie-gestern-heute-morgen,oder?


----------



## Tom3004 (9. Februar 2009)

Naja wenn einer so nett wäre... Das hängt auch irgendwie damit zusammen, das Windows seine Einheit eifach Gigabyte nennt obwohl das ne andere sein müsste oder ?Weil bei USB Stick 1Gb ist ja nur 956mb nutzbar !!!?


----------



## N1lle (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Weltweit das erste DSL 488000 !!!!*



CaptainCHAOS schrieb:


> lol echt jetzt?!?!
> O.o is voll unglaublich!!
> Soooo viel Speeed




Wird ihm nichts bringen wenn er sie niergends einsetzen kann, wie die Mutter des Schwedischen Telekom Besitzer die eine 5gb/s Leitung hat und theoretisch 2 Filme in einer Sekunde hat.


----------



## Brzeczek (10. Februar 2009)

Aber mann muss sagen das es mit den Glasfaser Kabel so ist, das mann erst so zu sagen auf der Autobahn 200 Fährt und dann wenn man auf bestimmte seiten Surft oder was Downloadet auf einem Feldweg landet.......


----------



## Tom3004 (10. Februar 2009)

Aber Glasfaser ist sehr schnell und es würden sich bestimmt viele Leute so einen Anschluss legen, wenn es im Angebot wäre...


----------



## N1lle (10. Februar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Aber Glasfaser ist sehr schnell und es würden sich bestimmt viele Leute so einen Anschluss legen, wenn es im Angebot wäre...




Tja bloß kostet Glasfaserkabel pro Meter ca 23Euro, für mich 15 Euro, damals beim Praktikum auf der Großbaustelle in München hätte man mit nem Gabelstapler in die Tiefgarage reinfahrn können und massenweise 500 Meter Kabeltrommeln rausholn können


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Februar 2009)

Warum hast du es nicht getan, aber wann wird es denn z.B in Hamburg Glasfaserkabel geben?


----------



## UT-freak (12. Februar 2009)

Da kan ich nur lachen so in etwa kenn ich das.


Ist zwar nicht ganz so extreme aber dennoch oho^^


----------



## Brzeczek (12. Februar 2009)

UT-freak schrieb:


> Da kan ich nur lachen so in etwa kenn ich das.
> 
> 
> Ist zwar nicht ganz so extreme aber dennoch oho^^





tzzz was für ein Billig DSL  hast du es von T Online ?


----------

